# MES under the patio...



## ecto1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok the weather man is predicting storms later this afternoon and I have two butts that need to be smoked.  So I moved the MES under my patio and was wondering if anyone else has done this.  Besides the obvious more smoke smell in the house are there any other things I should be worried about.  I have at least a foot clearance on all sides of the unit and I have noticed that the exterior does not get hot at all.  I would never put one of my other pits under the deck so this is a first.  I also have about 4 feet clearance to the roof and it is an open patio deck.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2010)

I use my MES under an overhang along a sidewalk, in ugly weather.

Not much smoke in the house.  My neighbors do comment that they can smell what's smoking in the air.

Make sure it's plugged into a GFI and that the plug end does not come in contact with moisture or it will trip the GFI.  Use a minimum 12 gauge extension cord, and keep it to a minimum length.


Don't forget to take lots of pics!!!!!


ENJOY!!!


Todd


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Did not need an extension and it is plugged into a grounded plug.  The plug is under good sized overhang so it should not get wet at all.  It might not even rain when is the last time a Whether Man got the whether right in Houston Hurricane Ike?


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 2, 2010)

You should be fine with your smoke. But if you get smoke into the house will you and the family eat all the food in the frig before the meat gets done in the smoker?? Now that could be a mess for everyone will be full before the smoker is done now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't know about the smell, but you shouldn't have to worry about things a foot away, unless you have a "short".
During my last smoke (in the wind) I put a regular old blanket over my MES (except the exhaust vent) without a problem---Of course I didn't stray too far away, just incase.


Bearcarver


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 2, 2010)

The smoke is going fine no rain and nothing but blue skies not they are saying it might not rain until tonight.  Both butts have been in for 4 hours and are sitting just under 150.  Will have some qview when I foil them @ 175.


----------



## cppbrian (Apr 3, 2010)

If you get plenty of ventilation, open a window or door or something, then I see no problem with that.  My MES is under an overhang outside and it never gives me a problem.


----------



## deltadude (Apr 3, 2010)

I have my MES under the eave (roof overhang), to avoid smoke getting into the house, I taped shut the two eave vents.  That stopped all smoke smell from getting into the house as long as I kept windows and sliding door closed.

oops, I forgot to mention, in the summer time, the house gets too hot with the sliding door closed.  Fortunately our backyard is protected by a 8' block wall, and so there is very little cross wind until it really picks up.  To avoid the smoke, I put a fan on a chair, about 6 feet from the MES and direct it at the Vent, it gently blows the smoke in the opposite direction.  The force of the fan can not be too great or it will create a draft, and draw heat and smoke out of the MES, this causes wood chips to burn faster.


----------



## fishawn (Apr 3, 2010)

Fan is what I used also under a covered patio that was 3/4 enclosed it worked great, otherwise the smoke lingered in that area & found its way inside the house..... I have also caught beef ribs on fire inside my MES with pretty considerable flames coming throught the vent when I came outside to check on em..... Quick wake up call...... Don't overlook safety, or take anything for granted.


----------

